# 1st Wood shake inspection



## homesteadroofing (Mar 22, 2013)

There aren't very many wood shake roofs in the hail zones in my town, but I have my first one to inspect this week. There was a huge storm in this neighborhood in August.
What should I be looking for as far as storm damage as opposed to wear & tear? 
Also, should I be concerned about cracking the shingles as I walk on them?


----------



## larson1951 (Aug 27, 2012)

you need to mark 10' X 10' test squares on several sides
then mark the hail damage and count
the definition of hail damage is a split with a corresponding impact mark
in ND a figure of 12 or more hail caused splits (or more) on at least 50% of the slopes is sufficient for a total........4-11 per square is called a repair (which sucks).......
......3 or less is called leave it alone 
you will probably get different criteria from others but that is what is used in the dakotas.....just sayin'....hope this helps

steve
larson1951


----------



## homesteadroofing (Mar 22, 2013)

That's all very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## larson1951 (Aug 27, 2012)

homesteadroofing said:


> That's all very helpful. Thanks.


glad to help with whatever you need in the cedar shake info world


----------



## Trapeze Artiste (Mar 15, 2014)

*sorry to be pushy*

Hi I just read your reply to this post. I posted earlier a question about Pine shake. If you could help me out with an answer, I'd really appreciate it.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## larson1951 (Aug 27, 2012)

Trapeze Artiste said:


> Hi I just read your reply to this post. I posted earlier a question about Pine shake. If you could help me out with an answer, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Al


i will try to answer but i did not see your question??


----------

